# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [Video] προβλημα με βιντεο fisher fvh-po5

## giorgos thesalonikh

καλησπερα σε ολους εχω το εν λογο βιντεο.εχω το εξης προβλημα το βαζω στη πριζα παταω το κουμπακι power για να αναψει και ξεκιναει ο μηχανησμος απο μονο του να γυρναει χωρις να υπαρχει κασετα μεσα και δεν περνει την κασετα.επισης να πω οτι γυρναει για λιγο ο μηχανισμος και μετα σταματαει.καποια γνωμη καποια βοηθεια???

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> καλησπερα σε ολους εχω το εν λογο βιντεο.εχω το εξης προβλημα το βαζω στη πριζα παταω το κουμπακι power για να αναψει και ξεκιναει ο μηχανησμος απο μονο του να γυρναει χωρις να υπαρχει κασετα μεσα και δεν περνει την κασετα.επισης να πω οτι γυρναει για λιγο ο μηχανισμος και μετα σταματαει.καποια γνωμη καποια βοηθεια???


πρέπει να λυθεί και να  καθαριστεί πρώτα το capstan και μετά να δείς αισθητήρες και  τους ιμάντες  sanyo μηχανισμό πρέπει να φοράει

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

Νομιζω οτι βρηκα το προβλημα.ενας ιμαντας ξεχηλωσε με αποτελεσμα να μην γυρναει το γραναζη απο ασανσερ.αλλα μου πεταξε και μια σουστα.και τωρα δεν ξερω που μπενη η ακρη παραθετω φωτογραφια

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

Ιδου και η φωτο20150523_203022.jpg

----------


## xrhstos1978

ίσως εδώ. δεν το βλέπω καλα

----------

